
I.R.S. Fights Back Against House Republicans’ Attacks - hundt
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/22/us/politics/irs-fights-back-against-house-republicans-attacks.html
======
hundt
The article presents the issue as a partisan one, but on the Democrats' side
Elizabeth Warren is currently championing a bill [0] directing the IRS to
reduce their cooperation with third-party tax preparation services and develop
their own competitor, plus develop a return-free filing method, all without
simplifying the tax code in the slightest. Which seems to me to be in a
similar vein of demanding that the IRS "fix" the problems caused by our tax
code: instead of making the tax code simpler, she wants to just direct the IRS
to do people's taxes for them, on top of all the IRS' other responsibilities.

[0] previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11492025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11492025)

------
pink_dinner
The IRS has been a tool for the Democrats for decades. It can't be a
coincidence that many more Republican/right leaning groups have been
relentlessly audited.

This should also be investigated.

~~~
sharemywin
it was. it's right in the middle of the article. turns out a bunch of left
leaning groups were targeted also.

------
sharemywin
you can't simplify the tax code without carving out a bunch of corporate
welfare that got them elected.

